# Newbie



## ~D~ (Mar 3, 2010)

Visit my profile to learn more...but I'm not sure how to start a post.  I wanted to stop by and introduce myself.  I'm ~D~ and I am eager to learn.  I've been working out for a couple years, with a slight break in time while I was going through my divorce.  BUT NO MORE!   Looking forward to talking and learning from others here on this site.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*~D~* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!


Note: This is an automated message.


----------

